# Mouse problem

## Radoslav D.

Hi, 

i installed gnome and my optical mouse isnt running. 

Touchpad is ok.

I tried cat /dev/input/mouse0: its touchpad

               /dev/input/mice  : its touchpad too.

lsusb: 

 *Quote:*   

> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 07ca:a828 AVerMedia Technologies, Inc. 
> 
> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0ea0:2168 Ours Technology, Inc. Transcend JetFlash 2.0 / Astone USB Drive
> 
> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
> ...

 

my xorg.conf: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # **********************************************************************
> 
> # Core Pointer's InputDevice section
> ...

 

In this section no more...

Sorry my english.

----------

## tabascoz

Hi, 

Mine works like this:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "ServerFlags"
> 
> ... 
> ...

 

----------

## ntk030

I also meet similar problem

----------

## tabascoz

Please compare to my versions of the packages above and try my config: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> fernando@note ~ $ eix -Ic "udev|evdev|xorg-server"
> 
> [U] sys-fs/udev (118@23-12-2007 -> (~)118-r1): Linux dynamic and persistent device naming support (aka userspace devfs)
> ...

 

----------

## Radoslav D.

Nothing help ...

I used command. 

 # udevinfo -a -p /sys/class/input/mouse0/

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Udevinfo starts with the device specified by the devpath and then
> 
> walks up the chain of parent devices. It prints for every device
> ...

 

What can i do ?

----------

## Radoslav D.

My problem is away. I unmask newest udev and my mouse is running. 

Thanks all for help...

----------

## Radoslav D.

My problem is away. I unmask newest udev and my mouse is running. 

Thanks all for help...

----------

